# homeless bunn



## butsy (Sep 25, 2010)

some of you might have read a thread i put about buying another cage. i put my current one on kijiji and a lady needed it asap because someone abandoned a bunny at her doorstep and she had no cage, i felt so bad  i give it to her for free. now, with no money for a new cage, butsy lives in an X-pen in my little living rooom. and everyyyyynight she escapes and snuggles up at my feet. here are my three conserns about this : 

1- she could get electrucuted by eating wires or something

2- i dont was my dog getting to exited with her while i am sleeping(they get along but they are always supervised)

3- her litter box is in her x-pen so she cant use it.



i have noooo idea how she gets out. its like, 3 feet tall, there is no stool near it for her to jump on or anything. what should i do ????? 

tips would be greaaat


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 25, 2010)

We had three that would climb so that may be how she escapes. I had to cover the whole top to keep them in.


----------



## genie_bunneh (Sep 26, 2010)

I had the same problem with my little guy. He was able to jump the 3' of his box's wall. You can get a package of wire squares from Walmart for about $20. Using those squares, you can build a custom box, attaching the squares with zip-ties. Leave the bottom of the box open and place it on top of water-resistant flooring. We have Aperture's box built over interlocking playroom mats that they use at daycare centers. He's in a little one right now until his leg heals, but when he's better we're moving him into a bigger one with a second floor on top.


----------



## butsy (Sep 26, 2010)

thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 26, 2010)

I would cover the top. Some rabbits can jump or climb out of a 4' tall pen. A blanket that can cover the top would work, but you need to keep it in place with some clips. You could also use NIC grids, but you would need more than 1 pack to do it.


----------



## butsy (Sep 26, 2010)

its to big for a blanket  !! but i get my pay this week so will just get her that other cage


----------



## Nela (Sep 27, 2010)

You could cover it with some wire mesh... It's rather cheap and you could zip tie most of it then just clip the rest so you can pull it back and whatnot.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 27, 2010)

You could cover it with a sheet and clip the sheet in place. You said it's too big for a blanket, but a king or queen size flat sheet would be big enough to cover almost any pen.


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 4, 2010)

yes it is dangerous, but i also have to say..... AWW THATS SO CUTE!! SHE WANTS TO BE WITH YOU!!! ^.^


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 6, 2010)

could always just make a bunny room for her lol. i know when i get a house of my own, i want a 4 bedroom house. one master bedroom, one guest bedroom, one room for maybe a kid eventually, and one room for a bunny lol. i'll cut the door in half so i can look in when i wanna and add a cat flap ^_^


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 6, 2010)

i use a fitted sheet on my xpen at night for my rescue buns..the fitted sheet elastic just hugs around the top perfect,and the buns dont realize that its not a solid top they dont even attempt to jump out ..its cheap and easy and u can get in and out of it very easily.


----------



## butsy (Oct 6, 2010)

i built her a new cage   its huuuge. two stories, 4 X 3 grids. she already loves it i ordered her LOTS of stuff online for her cage to, so she should be much happier now


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbup


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 7, 2010)

awesome. this calls for a pic perhaps?? ^_^


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 7, 2010)

Yup, I agree we need a pic!

You live pretty close to me, I'm in Campbellton (so we're about 3 hrs apart) and my Mom lives in Moncton 

Where do you order your bunny stuff from?


----------



## butsy (Oct 7, 2010)

yes i will post some pics tomorrow 
ahh really ? i live 15 minutes away from moncton !! eum i ordered stuff from www.rabbitstop.com , i found an AWSOME site but they didnt ship to canada


----------



## butsy (Oct 7, 2010)

here are a few, sorry they are so dark, i took then with my phone, so no flash lol







<








here a few morefrom the little bun house i bought her XD


----------



## AquaticRex (Oct 7, 2010)

*bunny-naps*


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 8, 2010)

Great job on the cage and she is sooo cute!

I'm always so leary buying fromt he states, everytime I try it I get nailed duty


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 8, 2010)

looks great!!


----------



## butsy (Oct 8, 2010)

were moving next year so i will be able to expand it, she loves it ! anyone wanna tell me what they put as flooring on the seconde level? i put a matt but she is eating it  . well, this is the first time i order online so i wil let you know if i receive everything i've ordered


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 8, 2010)

i use stick on tiles and then i use the gritty tape on top of it ..the tape is the kind that is on steps so u dont slip it feels kinda like sandpaper...once its layed on there flush they have nothing to grab onto so they dont mess with it...and it also helps file their nails down when they jump off.(or u can use the stick on things u put in the tub so u dont slip when showering.)..or i use the sticky tiles with a couple of straw placemats ziptied to the cage..those i relplace every now and then cuz some of my buns like chewing them up,but i dont mind cuz its not unsafe and it keeps them from being bored.....i use all kinds of stuff for my shelves..depending on the bun and their personality .


----------

